# question about Moca with an OTA setup



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

I started a previous thread here about getting Moca setup in an OTA setup. That thread is located here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521347&highlight=mulliganman

My question is I am wanting to explore also sending an Ethernet signal to a couple devices (Fire TV's) on the same Moca line. I am attaching a diagram of my setup with additions I am wondering are needed or will work to do that (simply adding in Moca splitters where I am wanting to get an Ethernet signal to the Fire TV's too). Will this work well? Did I leave out anything I may need to do this? My internet is 50 Mbps if that matters. Please let me know.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

From your diagram, the Roamio appears to be on a separate network from the router and the Minis.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> From your diagram, the Roamio appears to be on a separate network from the router and the Minis.


The Roamio and the Moca adapter would both be connected to the same router via different Ethernet cables.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Are "MCR ME MOCA Splitters" just coax splitters?

The Fire TV doesn't take coax. Moca adapters would be required in Room 1 and 2 to feed them.

But the ethernet feed may be optional. FireTV's may work fine wirelessly if the network is robust enough.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Are "MCR ME MOCA Splitters" just coax splitters?
> 
> The Fire TV doesn't take coax. Moca adapters would be required in Room 1 and 2 to feed them.
> 
> But the ethernet feed may be optional. FireTV's may work fine wirelessly if the network is robust enough.


Here is that splitter I was referring to: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LU4GL6W/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1T4CC08UA272F

So, I would have to have Moca adapters if splitting to a Fire TV and Tivo mini? How would the connection look like then? Would the splitters not be needed?


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I figured it out. Using Room 1 as an example, I would connect the coax coming into that room to the coax in port on the Moca adapter. Then a piece of coaxial cable from the TV/STB out port on the Moca adapter to the Tivo mini. Finally, an ethernet cable from the Moca adapter to the Fire TV. No Moca splitter needed.

Repeat the process in Room 2. Am I correct?

Sidenote question: does anyone know if the Action Tec Moca adapter supports gigabit ethernet?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There is no such thing as a "MoCA splitter." They are just coax splitters.

The actiontec MoCA adapter does not send MoCA signals on the output/passthru connector.

If you want to connect a TiVo Mini and an ethernet device to the incoming coax, use a splitter, run one side to the Mini and the other to the Actiontec. Then plug ethernet from the Actiontec to the other device. 

AFAIK the basic Actiontec adapters are 10/100 ethernet.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Is MoCA fast enough to warrant the bandwidth a gigabit networking environment would have?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

h2oskierc said:


> Is MoCA fast enough to warrant the bandwidth a gigabit networking environment would have?


MoCA 1.1 operates at 175 to 275 Mbps, so it can't use the full bandwidth of a gigabit connection, but it is certainly faster than 10/100 ethernet.

MoCA 2.0 will offer speeds between 400Mbps and 1Gbps, if it ever comes out.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> I think I figured it out. Using Room 1 as an example, I would connect the coax coming into that room to the coax in port on the Moca adapter. Then a piece of coaxial cable from the TV/STB out port on the Moca adapter to the Tivo mini. Finally, an ethernet cable from the Moca adapter to the Fire TV. No Moca splitter needed. Repeat the process in Room 2. Am I correct? Sidenote question: does anyone know if the Action Tec Moca adapter supports gigabit ethernet?





Arcady said:


> There is no such thing as a "MoCA splitter." They are just coax splitters. The actiontec MoCA adapter does not send MoCA signals on the output/passthru connector. If you want to connect a TiVo Mini and an ethernet device to the incoming coax, use a splitter, run one side to the Mini and the other to the Actiontec. Then plug ethernet from the Actiontec to the other device. AFAIK the basic Actiontec adapters are 10/100 ethernet.


Or you can just connect both the mini and the FireTV using Ethernet cables from the MoCa adapter. The mini will work either way.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Or you can just connect both the mini and the FireTV using Ethernet cables from the MoCa adapter. The mini will work either way.


Then you would need a switch, since most MoCA adapters only have one ethernet port. That's why I suggested the splitter; it's cheaper than an ethernet switch.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Then you would need a switch, since most MoCA adapters only have one ethernet port. That's why I suggested the splitter; it's cheaper than an ethernet switch.


Good point!


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Or you can just connect both the mini and the FireTV using Ethernet cables from the MoCa adapter. The mini will work either way.


Thank you for pointing out another option. Won't this setup work (and be cheaper too since no switch needed)? See attachment.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> Thank you for pointing out another option. Won't this setup work (and be cheaper too since no switch needed)? See attachment.


That looks good I think. That's what Arcady was suggesting I believe.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Arcady said:


> Then you would need a switch, since most MoCA adapters only have one ethernet port. That's why I suggested the splitter; it's cheaper than an ethernet switch.


Both channel master and actionet offer 4 port moca adapters. I have two channel masters I use with no issues. They run both my sons Tivos, Gaming systems and computer.

This is what I have and works perfect. Roamio Plus is used as the moca internet bridge.

http://www.amazon.com/ChannelMaster-Internet-4-Port-Switch-CM-6004/dp/B004XOMJ76


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Most cable splitters will work with MoCA, regardless of what they are rated for, although it's possible that a bad splitters will screw up MoCA. If you have splitter laying around, try them, in all likelihood they will work fine.



Arcady said:


> MoCA 1.1 operates at 175 to 275 Mbps, so it can't use the full bandwidth of a gigabit connection, but it is certainly faster than 10/100 ethernet.
> 
> MoCA 2.0 will offer speeds between 400Mbps and 1Gbps, if it ever comes out.


People with MoCA 1.1 gig adapters are getting around 140mbps through them. MoCA 2.0 is available through the FIOS routers, but almost nothing else supports it. There's some guy on dslr with 3 FIOS routers, 150mbps FIOS service, and a MoCA backbone that does like 500mbps or something.



Arcady said:


> Then you would need a switch, since most MoCA adapters only have one ethernet port. That's why I suggested the splitter; it's cheaper than an ethernet switch.


Either way should work for most people. Splitters are like $4, switches are $10, so it's not exactly an earth shattering difference. There are MoCA adapters with 4 gig ports, they are probably a bit more than a switch or splitt plus a regular MoCA adapter, but they would cut the cable clutter down a bit, and offer higher MoCA speeds...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Splitters are like $4, switches are $10, so it's not exactly an earth shattering difference.


You also need extra ethernet cables.

I can buy a switch for $10 online, and find ethernet cables for $2, but if someone walked into Walmart or Best Buy without knowing much, they could spend $50-75 for a switch and a few ethernet cables.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Arcady said:


> You also need extra ethernet cables.
> 
> I can buy a switch for $10 online, and find ethernet cables for $2, but if someone walked into Walmart or Best Buy without knowing much, they could spend $50-75 for a switch and a few ethernet cables.


A 7 footer is $1.36. If they're that stupid, they deserve to be ripped off.


----------

